# Any recognize this South bend lathe



## chiroone (Mar 14, 2018)

This is aSouth Bend lathe I saw on craigslist.. Reportedly it is a 9 x 36. I’m having a little difficult time communicating with the owner. Apparently he may be deaf and maybe some other issues. He tells me he has a lot of tooling with it but I can’t get them to commit on the price. Anyone have any idea what the model of the lathe is and maybe an approximate value


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like a Model 5 based on the Lathes.UK site.

Lathes.UK Southbend 8 and 9in lathes page

No idea on value.


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like a 9C.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 14, 2018)

I agree with Bobby, 9c.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like a model 15.predates the model c by a few years but same machine


----------



## dlane (Mar 14, 2018)

For a c and bed is good with tooling ied go for it if cheep.and good.
Surface grinder next to it


----------



## chiroone (Mar 15, 2018)

I am thinking he wants about $1,000 for it. Wondering if replacement  belts are available, even though these appear to be ok, they are probably as old as the machine itself


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 15, 2018)

chiroone said:


> Wondering if replacement  belts are available, even though these appear to be ok, they are probably as old as the machine itself



Replacement flat belts are not a problem.   Several sources.   I got mine from Al Bino Belting.  I got the nylon outer with rubber inner.   They sell a kit with the scarfed ends and two types of adhesive, one for the nylon and one for the rubber.   Runs very smooth.  You just need to measure the length of the belt.

Al Bino Belting


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 15, 2018)

I think 1000 is high, but it's location, location, location.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 15, 2018)

If I was going to buy a Southie I'd hold out for one with power cross feed but that's just me
Mark


----------

